
Show HN: Syncit - An open source privacy-first co-browsing Tool - yz-yu
https://syncit.luckid.io/
======
yz-yu
Hi hackers.

If you are interested in the details of Syncit, you can check my introduction
post: [http://www.myriptide.com/syncit-
introduction](http://www.myriptide.com/syncit-introduction).

~~~
mongojunction
Do you know my project
[https://github.com/dosyago/RemoteView](https://github.com/dosyago/RemoteView)
? Perhaps it can encourage you, because yours is clearly better.

I think an obvious link to the code or livedemo would definitely help your
exposure :)

